
Google's AI bot thinks the purpose of life is 'to live forever' - brianclements
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/google-tests-new-artificial-intelligence-chatbot-2015-6
======
ankurdhama
This JavaScript AI also "think" same. console.log("The purpose of life is to
live forever");

